# Number of events MN



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

So I have been getting calls for the up coming lawn season and a few of them want a full year bid with snow included. I have never had to bid snow before and have been looking online to find an average to use to bid but I cant find one. I have heard 22-26 plowable events and 32-37 for salt. This sounds like alot to me, wish I would have payed more attention the last few years while I was subbing and written down more info. I dont want to be to high or to low obviously so all Im asking is how many events do you guys base contracts off of??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

That's way high.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

What he said. Actually they are outrageous.

Two years ago I think we plowed every job approximately 22 or 23 times. Several were multiple times for one storm.(almost 90" that season). This year we have plowed every job 8-9 times over 6 storms( I think). For us 12 times plowing is pretty typical. 

Salting is way out of whack unless you have some very strict no tolerance deal and you're there every other day.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Its high but what is the trigger? 1" 2"?


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

Well the guy that I heard that from was telling me this after the 10/11 season and he has some County Government buildings, Target, Grocery Stores, and a handful of other places. But glad I'm not alone I thought that was nuts when it came to actually adding everything up. I figured on somewhere around 14-16 plowable 20-22 salting on 2" plowing and 1/2" salt triggers and that's Twin Cities east/southeast metro. Maybe a couple more plows at 1" trigger but any info helps.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

You will be safe at figuring seasonals at those numbers plowing, salting I'm unsure. Guessing some will account for less and hope for a light winter.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

sullysallseason;1609756 said:


> Well the guy that I heard that from was telling me this after the 10/11 season and he has some County Government buildings, Target, Grocery Stores, and a handful of other places. But glad I'm not alone I thought that was nuts when it came to actually adding everything up. I figured on somewhere around 14-16 plowable 20-22 salting on 2" plowing and 1/2" salt triggers and that's Twin Cities east/southeast metro. Maybe a couple more plows at 1" trigger but any info helps.


Split the difference on the numbers in this post with the numbers in the first post, and you'll be good over the long haul.

You'll make decent money on light years, won't go broke on years like 2 years ago.

Make sure you keep your hourly rate up.

On my seasonals, my actual hourly rate that I use to calculate is over $100 / hour per pickup.

Sounds great, until my employees take 1.5 times longer to plow the lot than it should. :realmad:


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

LwnmwrMan22;1609967 said:


> Split the difference on the numbers in this post with the numbers in the first post, and you'll be good over the long haul.
> 
> You'll make decent money on light years, won't go broke on years like 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


LOL I am experiencing that this year being it is my first year having guys run some trucks for me. A route that took me 7.5 hrs almost every time is taking them around 10. But I guess thats the difference between my dedication and theirs...
Anyway I really appreciate the help and one other question, I was going to bid 80 for trucks and 85 for my bobcat with the bucket or plow and 90 with my 8' pusher, will I be ok? I dont have a large overhead really (older trucks, no shop ect) but I want to bid like the big boys so Im not cheating myself in the long run and don't price anyone out including myself Thanks!


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

Lots of useful numbers here:

http://climate.umn.edu/doc/twin_cities/snowmsp.htm

Keep in mind these are averages over 100+ years... the 30 year averages which I can't seem to find were slightly higher in 1" 2" and total inch categories...

According to the link there's an average of 37 days of .1", just over 14 of 1", 7.4 of 2" and so on. I believe the 30 year #'s I used were 16 @ 1, 9 @ 2.

Keep in mind the higher numbers are basically "double counted" that is the 7.4 days of 2" is also included in the 14.4 days at 1"... you don't add them together. Therefore you could deduce that 7 of the 14.4 days of 1" or more are between 1 and 2 inches.

The 37 days of .1 could be where they're pulling salt numbers from, but keep in mind a few will be early and late ones that melt on contact without salt... some will melt easily with salt residual, and some will be combined as .25 inches overnight where .1 may be 10pm-12am one day and the remaining .15 will be 12am-2am the next day. 2 days of .1 or more, but only 1 salt event.

Depending on your tolerance levels and plow triggers I would guess you could expect to salt 5-12 times additional to plowing on a low/zero tolerance salt account.

I don't do commercial/salt accounts, strictly residentials... My 1" contracts are roughly based on 16x 1 time rate, my 2" are 10x 1 time. If they're difficult or out of the way I may tweak for hassle factor, or if they're right in the middle of a group of accounts they may get tweaked a hair lower...


----------



## sullysallseason (Aug 27, 2012)

mnlefty;1610137 said:


> Lots of useful numbers here:
> 
> http://climate.umn.edu/doc/twin_cities/snowmsp.htm
> 
> ...


I found that site before posting here, I wasnt sure how to decipher it. Anyway I think I got my numbers in line basing my pricing on 16 1" storms, maybe my hourly is a little low if I have to bid at 16 events to get the same outcome if most are bidding 10-12 give or take, but anyway thats what I went with and they called me back and gave it to me. Going to go over it once more in person and then sign. I'll keep tweeking my numbers and see what else I can land. Thanks for the input! Oh and salt was in addition to contract 145/ton one ton minimum, and bags 28/per applied Also not all info was from here..I read what everyone said but guys around here are bidding 10-12 events give or take so Im told by two other guys from the area


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Just remeber if you get every bid you send out your price could be low. Just keep that in mind.


----------

